#ubuntu-uds-client-2 2014-04-01
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-client-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/client-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/01/%23ubuntu-uds-client-2.html
<antonio1> .9QUE HAY
<antonio1> que aburrimiento
